# Have you stopped noticing that your room smells?



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

i was wondering, have you stopped noticing that you room smells like rat pee or bedding.coz apparently my room smells, but i cant smell a thing. and my room shouldnt smell anyway, i got my boys home yesterday and i didnt smell anything when i got them. but my mum came into my room and let me quote she said "UHH it stinks of pee, are you ready to take them back to the shop yet" im sure you can guess my response. anywhoo is she just bein weird, or do you stop smelling it..or it could be the fact that i think i have a cold...

hope its not just mee!!!!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't really smell it much. I will notice it when I walk into my apartment from out side though.


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

simbakitten said:


> but my mum came into my room and let me quote she said "UHH it stinks of pee, are you ready to take them back to the shop yet" im sure you can guess my response.


My advice is to start peeing everywhere in your house, and when your mother complains ask her if she's going to return YOU to the store now. That'll teach her how you feel, and you'll be the closer for it. A true lesson in caring!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hardly ever notice the smell when I'm in the room - but when I walk out and stay out for a while then come back in - yeah, it's there. It's like, you never smell the natural smells of your house, but if you go to someone else's house it smells different. But to them, it'll smell like nothing. Or something like that

EDIT: and I just had to add; Schmea - good advice lol


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

my mom says that too!
she's all like "your room stinks!" and i'm totally confused as i smell nothing. 
but i've been sleeping and playing in the same room as my ratties for 5 weeks, so i must be used to it now. :wink: 
however, if i do go close to the cage the day before i clean it, and take a whiff, i can definitely smell it. xD


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol! Love the pee round the house idea Schmea


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

My roommate complains about it all the time, but I don't smell it. Actually he complains almost every time he comes in the room and it's annoying. I do what I can to clean it, but I'm really out of options.

It also doesn't help that my nose isn't particularly sensitive.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Schmea said:


> simbakitten said:
> 
> 
> > but my mum came into my room and let me quote she said "UHH it stinks of pee, are you ready to take them back to the shop yet" im sure you can guess my response.
> ...


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it's a genetic thing really. It's like in ferrets. I was working a couple of days ago and this lady wanted to have her ferret descented. I told her to look for two spots on its ear. She actually had a ferret and it had the two tattoos on its ear meaning it was already descented. She claimed it stunk like crazy but I smelled a very nice and clean smelling ferret.

Her son smelled nothing. I told her it's probably genetic in that you smell something most can't in the ferret. But I did recomend some non smelly ferret food and some other non smelly ferret tips. Doubt they worked but hey I was trying.

I just think some people have something in their brain that smells rats more and ferrets more, etc and some people (like us) can't smell it at all.

But yeah, it does smell like wee in here occasionally and then I know I must clean. I had to up my routine for Morgan and Hobbes as they scent mark so much. I definately have to clean after broccoli lol. That makes their poop stink to high heaven.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Jeeez Im STILL laughing over the pee around the house thing.
Im laughing so hard that everyone came in to see why and when I showed them, THEY started cracking up too!

:lol:


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think you get used to it, i dont know.This happened to me too, when my family came into my room they said it smelled but i thought they were crazy haha.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Sometimes I notice. Sometimes I don't. If I do, then I KNOW it's time to clean. But EVERY TIME my boyfriend walks in, "gosh, it smells like rats in here." Huh, really there?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I have 13 rats and 6 mice in my bedroom, and I also have a very sensitive nose. I rarely smell anything more than the scent of clean laundry, and if I do smell something I find the source and remove it/clean it right away.

I always have people coming into my room all shocked that I have that many animals in there and it doesn't smell at all. Recently a cousin of mine came over, and he's deathly allergic to most animals (including rodents). He was amazed that his sinuses didn't act up at all and that he couldn't smell a thing.

I'm extremely obsessive/anal about how the pets' cages are kept and if there's _any_ kind of distasteful odor, I honestly feel completely embarassed, even to myself!

Cleanliness is next to godliness, after all :wink:


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

At this point I have so many 'stinky' things in my room my rat doesn't even register. I have an unneutered male rabbit (that will change some day!), and a litter box that 3 cats use. Plus I don't vacuum like I should (for some reason I think this makes a difference, but it's probably just because I clean everything else before I vacuum). My mom has never complained about my rat, but frequently will say something about the other things. Though that might change once I get boy ratties!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I feel the same way as Night. 
Last week, I was freaking out because of their smell, but I figured out what I was doing wrong.

*Plastic absorbs smells*


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Schmea said:


> simbakitten said:
> 
> 
> > but my mum came into my room and let me quote she said "UHH it stinks of pee, are you ready to take them back to the shop yet" im sure you can guess my response.
> ...


Bad idea alert.

I like it, but, for once. I'm gonna shoot out of the blue and say it's a bad idea.

Now, if your going to do it. Bring a screw driver, undo a socket so that you can pull it from the wall. THEN pee on it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I skimmed over this meaning I didn't read every word... probably because I have tears of laughter in my eyes about peeing all over the house... LOL

But like many posters have said... no, I really don't notice a smell & I have had people who have rats make comments, wow.. your rats don't smell as bad as mine do...

I am not suggesting that I have better smelling rats... lol

I think it is a combination of things. First of all I do keep the cages clean. I change them out completely no less than once a week. Currently I am using a nice thick layer of Harlan Teklad Aspen Bedding. I change out the linens (hammocks & such) twice a week since this is where most of the urine is & I feed them a low protein diet that is also very low in animal by-products... it is this ingredient that actually contributes to the stronger ammonia smell in urine.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

ladada2001 said:


> Schmea said:
> 
> 
> > simbakitten said:
> ...


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

Schmea said:


> simbakitten said:
> 
> 
> > but my mum came into my room and let me quote she said "UHH it stinks of pee, are you ready to take them back to the shop yet" im sure you can guess my response.
> ...


that was my thought exactly!!!!!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha



> My advice is to start peeing everywhere in your house, and when your mother complains ask her if she's going to return YOU to the store now. That'll teach her how you feel, and you'll be the closer for it. A true lesson in caring!


I like your thinking haha


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> I think it is a combination of things. First of all I do keep the cages clean. I feed them a low protein diet that is also very low in animal by-products... it is this ingredient that actually contributes to the stronger ammonia smell in urine.


Amen. Cleanliness and Diet, just like with people.

You feed them crap, and that is what you get. Stinky crap.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I just reread that and it was tacky. :? 

Oh well.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I was thinking about the diet affecting smell too! In the past when I've owned rats they had the 'pet store smell' (I call it that because pet stores feed their rats yucky food), but now my girl hardly smells at all and it's a very different smell!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

just be sure to change their linens they like to sleep in... I've been reading about others who have girls who like to "marinate in their own juices". My girls do this from time to time so I switch out their blankies where they sleep every other day.

yuck

My boys are exceptionally clean. They will only do their business in one spot... go figure.


----------



## Ratty_Mama (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol: I have that same problem! I dont think my room smells the least bit but when a family member walks in the always make a comment like "Your rats smell wierd" or "Whats that smell?". Its funny because I just smile and point to my boy rats. I guess my girls never smelled to anyone( I had my girls for a few months before I got my boys and never had that problem).


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

i cant wait to make my husband read this...i can just be done cleaning out the cage top to bottom and then **** walk up to the cage and basically, all but put his face in the litter box and say, "they still stink"! drives me mad, cause i think it smells clean, i know its clean...it was just disinfected kind of smelling clean ugggg lol


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Talk about timing- I was JUST reading this thread when my boyfriend came in and said "wow, it stinks in here." Um, I can't smell anything... I asked, "really?" And my roommate and HER boyfriend are like, "definitely." 

So now I feel bad, I don't want to stink up our apartment, for more reasons that just courtesy. I hope it's just my room that smells, maybe I should be keeping the door closed more... Even so, now I'm on the rampage, I have to find something that will work! I tried sprinkling baking soda on the girls' things, hopefully that'll help. And we're working on littler training... unfortunately, what my roomie said smelled the least was some wood shavings. They're not pine, they're not ceder, but they are "kiln dried hemlock, fir, and spruce." They're a pain in the ass, but apparently effective. Are they safe?

The sad thing is I just can't tell they smell anymore. I told my roommate she has to let me know, but apparently she hasn't been...


----------

